# how cold for kennel cover



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

How cold does an insulated kennel cover protect to? Is it safe to transport your dog in January/February in the back of a pickup if they are in a kennel with an insulated kennel cover?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

what kind of dog, english pointer?? nope.

A lab, springer or most long haired breeds if they are dry and out of the wind meaning behind the cab not at the back of the bed, would be no problem.

I would let it ride in the cab if hes wet just get a big blanket to keep the seat clean.

I use a van for hunting, I never like my dogs in the back of a pickup exposed to the elements and theft for that matter.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

It's a 75 lb lab. I am wondering about the temps not so much for hunting (the dog will be dry), but going to the in-laws over Christmas. The only reason we don't want him in the back seat is due to a new baby coming in November that will be back there.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Put the kennel out of the wind behind the cab and the dog will be fine. Labs don't get cold very easy


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

I just bought a kennel cover this fall and when we got the cold snap I still couldn't zip it completely closed as it got so warm in there and my shorthair loves heat. Hope this helps you.


----------

